# First Time 5x5 Solve Times



## riffz (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently got my v-cubes as posted in the hardware section, and I've mostly been speedsolving the 5x5 so far, using reduction and pairing 2 edges at a time. I was wondering what times you were getting when you just started out 5x5. Post what you were averaging on the 3x3 at the time as well.

I guess I should buy a 4x4


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 21, 2008)

I knew how to solve the 4x4 before I had my 5x5. My first solves were like 15 minutes or something. Now I get around 3 minutes. (About two months from 0)


----------



## Garmon (Dec 21, 2008)

I solved it in a day the first time with no help, first timed I remember was 9 minutes and 11 seconds. Now my best time is 3:30.


----------



## riffz (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, this makes me feel a little better, I'm currently getting between 6 and 7 minutes.


----------



## Hakan (Dec 21, 2008)

My first time solving a 5x5 was 45 minutes. That was like 7 months ago? I average 2:20 now with a PB of 1:57 set today.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 21, 2008)

Hakan said:


> My first time solving a 5x5 was 45 minutes. That was like 7 months ago? I average 2:20 now with a PB of 1:57 set today.



Nice personal best, I average 2:16 with a 2:06 personal best, I'll get that sub 2 one day =[ (30 sec 3x3 part) I've the capability to get it down to like, low 20s ;p


----------



## jcuber (Dec 21, 2008)

I wonder what Erik/Frank Morris/Nakjama/etc.'s first 5x5 times were, and how fast they are on the 3x3 step for it (I know erik posted it somewhere, I just don't remember). I will be getting my v-cubes today, and will post my first V-5 solve be tommorow. I haven't timed my 5x5 solves at all really, but I averaged somewhere between 3-4 minutes before my rubik's 5x5 broke. I think my first ever timed solve was about 10 minutes. With a V-5, I think I will get anywhere from 30 to 40 seconds less within a week.
Edit: my 3x3 times when I practiced 5x5 were 30-40s


----------



## pjk (Dec 21, 2008)

My first 5x5 was a good 45 minutes. Second was around 25.

For 4x4, I was around 10-15 for my first 5 solves, then it dropped pretty rapidly.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 21, 2008)

5x5: ~6-7 minutes. Now ~2:30

3x3: ~40 seconds. Now I average about ~20 seconds.


----------



## Marvolo (Dec 21, 2008)

First 5x5 was about 6-7mins now it's 2:05


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 21, 2008)

7,8, and 9 minutes


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2008)

When I started trying 5x5 properly I was getting around 10 minutes, and it quickly dropped to 5 minutes. At the time I was averaging around 20s 3x3. That was at the start of the year. I now average sub1:50 5x5 with a 3x3 average of around 17~.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 21, 2008)

I started 5x5 when I was about a 1 minute avg on 3x3. My very first unaided solve was probably 12-15 minutes. It quickly dropped to 9 minutes, then a steady and fast improvement to 5-6 minutes, which was the first real kind of barrier I had. I average 2:20-2:30 now and about 20 seconds on 3x3.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 21, 2008)

First time 5x5x5 solve was 19 min on Gabbasoft. I was averaging around 30 seconds on 3x3. I never solved it ever again.
I just ordered a ES5 from DX a few days ago, I'll start speedsolving the 5x5.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 22, 2008)

6:42.xx
i sucked so bad a month ago.. i do ok now


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 22, 2008)

i averaged like 10-13 mins during the first week -.- -.- -.- that was early august last year.
first solve was like....3 hours?

after lubbing i was at 6-7 mins...and i dropped to abt 5 mins at the start of the year.

now i'm 2:12 average (i think, +/- 2s?), pb 1:57 >.<


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 22, 2008)

my first solve was 6 minutes. I did it on the bus, for just over half of the busride. the bus ride was about 10 minutes


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 22, 2008)

now my pb is 2:29 (haven't done it in a while, my 5x5 is in pieces)
I just got my 5x5 a month ago

for the 4x4, my first solve was about 25 minutes, with no help (again, no help with the 5x5 as well)


----------

